# Lap. Resection Gastrointestinal Stromal Tumor



## mmelcam (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there a code for Laparoscopic Resection of a Gastrointestinal Stromal Tumor or do I need to use the unlisted code 43659?


----------



## mjewett (Apr 14, 2011)

I would consider codes 43610-43611 In our practice if there is no laparoscopic code, we use the open code and modifier 52. We send a note with the claim indicating to the insurance carrier the claim is reduced because was performed laparoscopic not open.  We've had better luck with the claim processing faster and payment being accurate vs sending an unlisted code having to send the op note and have the insurance company manually price it, and under pay the claim.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jplouffe (Apr 14, 2011)

My suggestion if there is not laparoscopic code, use the unlisted laparoscopic code within that section.


----------

